
A Basic Git Workflow for Smaller Projects - peterjussi
https://medium.com/@peterjussi/a-basic-git-workflow-for-smaller-projects-d8694d50297d
======
chmaynard
I like this workflow. When I'm ready to merge a feature branch into master, I
generally do it this way to simplify the history on master:

    
    
      git switch master
      git merge --squash feature
      git commit -m <feature description>

~~~
peterjussi
Right, the main difference there would be that the changes get combined into
one squash commit rather than a merge commit. Mostly an aesthetic choice, so I
could definitely see both as viable.

If I wanted to move changes between branches I would probably prefer a squash
rather than a regular merge, as that will look cleaner in the history.

